# Prefab or custom



## DesireeAnn

Hello everyone.

I have a question, Can i charge procedure for my docs for a splinting if the splint was a prefab splint? 

Thnaks for your help.


----------



## Raghupathy.Dharmaraj

Code only Custom Splints where as Prefabricated splints are not coded.

You can report splinting procedures two different ways, depending upon whether the splint was custom made for the patient or prefabricated.

Custom splint indicates that the physician or other provider created the splint specifically for the patient?s situation.

Prefabricated splints are ones that are stored on the shelf and come out of the box ready to use. It is otherwise known as "Ready made Splint".

Types of Custom Splints: (Need to be coded) 

Thumb Spica Splint

Sugar Tong Splint

Posterior Ankle Splint

Boxer Splint

Ankle Stirrup Splint

Ankle Sugar Tong Splint

Long Arm Splint

Radial & Ulnar Splint

Short Arm Volar Splint

Long Leg Splint

Posterior Elbow Splint

Posterior  Short leg splint

Posterior Long leg splint

Plaster Splint

OCL (Plaster) Splint

Ortho glass  (Fiberglass) Splint

Double Sugar Tong Splint

Long Double Sugar Tong Splint

Ulna Gutter splint

Medial Lateral Splint

Dorsal Volar Splint

Coaptation Splint

Types of Prefabricated Splints: (Need not to be coded)

Ace wrap

Colle?s Splint

Bledsoe Brace 

Air cell, Foam, Gel Components

Cock-up Splint

Gel Splint

Knee Immobilizer

Air cast/Air splint

Hard Shoe

Jones Dressing 

Bulky Jones

Equalizer Boot

Posterior Knee Splint

Aluminum Finger Splint

Boot orthosis

Unna boot

Buddy tapes

Neoprene sleeve

Volar Finger Splint and Figure of eight may be either customized or prefabricated ,check for documentation

 Velcro, finger splints are mostly prefabricated check documentation. 

I hope it helps!

Thanks,
Raghupathy Dharmaraj,COC,CPC,CEDC


----------



## nomerz

Agree with the above list, I only code custom splints


----------



## katakamsudarshan

*latest updates on splints*

i am ok with above list.

can you provide updated list splints currently used in emergency department till today

(both Pro & facility)


----------



## kikiprice3@hotmail.com

What code do you use for the Ortho Glass OCL Fiberglass splint? Our orthopedic department has recently started using this product. Do you use the 291.... CPT code only? The description of these codes states the material is excluded. Is there any way to bill for the material? or only the application? The "L" code I found is for prefabricated splints.  Thank you!


----------



## Birdie625

What would code be for application of coaptation splint.  No restorative tx, etc.  I dont know if this is considered long-arm/short-arm/sugar-tong.  I have looked at pictures and cant determine.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## JWadford77

So how would you code the Ortho glass (Fiberglass) Splint made specifically for the patient? So, I found a special Q code for Splint supplies, miscellaneous for making splints = Q4051. Would I use this? All other codes in HCPCS are for pre-fabricated.


----------

